# Usyk next hypejob getting exposed



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Usyk is good but way overhyped, a common theme with EE fighters these days. Eats right hands far too easily and Hunter has a good one. Hunter can find his range and land straight rights down the pipe at will. 50-50 fight but I lean towards Hunter by KO.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

You better pray God has mercy on you.

Heretical statement.

Anyway, how can he be a hypejob when he already exceeded expectations against Glowacki?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk is good but way overhyped, a common theme with EE fighters these days. Eats right hands far too easily and Hunter has a good one. Hunter can find his range and land straight rights down the pipe at will. 50-50 fight but I lean towards Hunter by KO.


Why haven't you changed your avatar loser?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

dyna said:


> You better pray God has mercy on you.
> 
> Heretical statement.
> 
> Anyway, how can he be a hypejob when he already exceeded expectations against Glowacki?


Lots on here, likely you too were calling him the next heavyweight great, how does beating a solid cruiser exceed expectations?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Lots on here, likely you too were calling him the next heavyweight great, how does beating a solid cruiser exceed expectations?


I'm not calling him the next great.

He's already the greatest.

Most were talking about Glowacki not being a pushover and it would be very good if Usyk could edge him out.
Shutting out Glowacki is a tremendous statement.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

You have to wonder the motivations of some posters wishing failure on the saviours of boxing.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> You better pray God has mercy on you.
> 
> Heretical statement.
> 
> Anyway, how can he be a hypejob when he already exceeded expectations against Glowacki?


Glowacki is solid but nothing more. He was getting beat by an old shot Huck before he got the KO. Hunter is much better and his style isn't tailor made for Usyk like Glowackis is.

Since you guys love talking about the AMs go watch Hunter school another overhyped guy in Beterbiev at the 2012 olympics.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why haven't you changed your avatar loser?


We both know who really lost that fight.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You have to wonder the motivations of some posters wishing failure on the saviours of boxing.


Saviour of boxing? Lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> We both know who really lost that fight.


Exactly, Jacobs lost, why haven't you changed it?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its too late to call Usyk a hypejob he beat Glowacki


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Isnt every boxer ever a hyperjob?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Isnt every boxer ever a hyperjob?


If you call every last one of them a hypejob, surely you'll be right at least once.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Its too late to call Usyk a hypejob he beat Glowacki


Usyk seems to be considered the future HW conqueror in certain circles, seen a lot of ridiculous claims that he would school the likes of Joshua. In reality his ceiling is a lot lower. That's what makes him a hypejob. Glowacki is euro-level.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lol relax. Usyk is legit


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk seems to be considered the future HW conqueror in certain circles, seen a lot of ridiculous claims that he would school the likes of Joshua. In reality his ceiling is a lot lower. That's what makes him a hypejob. Glowacki is euro-level.


Only trolls said he would be a HW champion, shouldnt let the trolls get to you, Glowacki is world level he KO'd Huck who is world level


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hughie is the only fighter who may beat him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you ever got a prediction right?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk seems to be considered the future HW conqueror in certain circles, seen a lot of ridiculous claims that he would school the likes of Joshua. In reality his ceiling is a lot lower. That's what makes him a hypejob. Glowacki is euro-level.


Well hes likely to move to heavyweight and thus theres a good chance him and Joshua meet. Then we'll find out what his ceiling is. Until hes at heavyweight then its pointless to compare

Glowacki is a proven world level fighter, was top five in his division. Both are legit at the weight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Uysk is a bit special,just like lomachenko.

Boxing for the 21st century.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk seems to be considered the future HW conqueror in certain circles, seen a lot of ridiculous claims that he would school the likes of Joshua. In reality his ceiling is a lot lower. That's what makes him a hypejob. Glowacki is euro-level.


Ok, whoever is claiming that is over hyping him


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I've seen him once, last December, in a fight with a really awkward guy on the Hopkins/Smith under card. It would have been extremely difficult to look great against that opponent and Usyk didn't over whelm me.

But also has about a dozen pro fights, so I can't be too harsh.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I've seen him once, last December, in a fight with a really awkward guy on the Hopkins/Smith under card. It would have been extremely difficult to look great against that opponent and Usyk didn't over whelm me.
> 
> But also has about a dozen pro fights, so I can't be too harsh.


Cruiserweight Rigo.

Chambers was supposed the be the CW champ but Mchunu shut him out.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Cruiserweight Rigo.
> 
> Chambers was supposed the be the CW champ but Mchunu shut him out.


I have a hard time calling him Rigo. He did actually come forward and finish the guy. I did stay awake the entire bout.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I have a hard time calling him Rigo. He did actually come forward and finish the guy. I did stay awake the entire bout.


Well, he didn't.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Well, he didn't.


I thought he did. Box rec says he did.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk is good but way overhyped, a common theme with EE fighters these days. Eats right hands far too easily and Hunter has a good one. Hunter can find his range and land straight rights down the pipe at will. 50-50 fight but I lean towards Hunter by KO.


I agree. You know your boxing sir.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally the verdict has fallen.

It's confirmed once again, the living god will reign supreme.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I have a hard time calling him Rigo. He did actually come forward and finish the guy. I did stay awake the entire bout.


He's talking about Mchunu. While he's not at that level, Mchunu does fight in a similar manner to Rigo


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't see anyone getting to him at cruiserweight, least of all Michael Hunter. Very few have stepped up to heavyweight and won a title, he'd be in illustrious company if he could pull it off


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk is good but way overhyped, a common theme with EE fighters these days. Eats right hands far too easily and Hunter has a good one. Hunter can find his range and land straight rights down the pipe at will. 50-50 fight but I lean towards Hunter by KO.


I never seen Hunter but Usyk is definitely beatable and this division is packed so there are a few guys I can see taking him out.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Chatty said:


> Well hes likely to move to heavyweight and thus theres a good chance him and Joshua meet. Then we'll find out what his ceiling is. Until hes at heavyweight then its pointless to compare
> 
> Glowacki is a proven world level fighter, was top five in his division. Both are legit at the weight.


Joshua knocks him out easily. Amir Mansour or even Breazeale do to, probably.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Joshua knocks him out easily. Amir Mansour or even Breazeale do to, probably.


Lol well youll have to go into more depth. Why do you think that. Dudes barely been hit, outboxed everyone to date, seems to have a good chin, can punch himself. Has great movement for a cruiser.

Could Joshua KO him, sure? Thats a great fight if Usyk moves up and looks good at the weight. Breazeale has a chin and heart but Usyk would be a heavy favourite to outbox him, hes not gonna go in trying to steamroll him and leave himself wide open like the pole and similar with Mansaur, he aint gonna outbox him so both guys would have to inpose their size advantage on him and I dont thibk thet have the skills to do so effectively. Theyll just eat counters all night.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lol well youll have to go into more depth. Why do you think that. Dudes barely been hit, outboxed everyone to date, seems to have a good chin, can punch himself. Has great movement for a cruiser.
> 
> Could Joshua KO him, sure? Thats a great fight if Usyk moves up and looks good at the weight. Breazeale has a chin and heart but Usyk would be a heavy favourite to outbox him, hes not gonna go in trying to steamroll him and leave himself wide open like the pole and similar with Mansaur, he aint gonna outbox him so both guys would have to inpose their size advantage on him and I dont thibk thet have the skills to do so effectively. Theyll just eat counters all night.


Brezeale would streamroll Usyk. Too big, hits too hard, chin ain't gonna be troubled by them pitty pats.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Joshua knocks him out easily. Amir Mansour or even Breazeale do to, probably.


If WSB is anything to go by.

Oleksandr actually has a better punch resistance than Joshua.

A younger Amir already got conclusively beaten by a comperative featherfist glass jaw in steve.

Braezele is very limited


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Leave Usyk the hell alone. He's the savior of the heavyweight division.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Leave Usyk the hell alone. He's the savior of the heavyweight division.


You see this is the kind of thing I'm talking about


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl this thread, Breazeale beating Usyk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :rofl this thread, Breazeale beating Usyk


I would experience way more agony if that ever happens than I experienced during Bellew-Makabu.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You have to wonder the motivations of some posters wishing failure on the saviours of boxing.


Usyk is the wrong color for him to support. Pretty sure that's clear as glass.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :rofl this thread, Breazeale beating Usyk


Ffs :rofl

We know he'd be a world class heavy because we've seen him handling super heavies with ease, Breazeale wouldn't touch him


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :rofl this thread, Breazeale beating Usyk


imagine what the white rhino Dave Allen would do to him :think1


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mal said:


> Usyk is the wrong color for him to support. Pretty sure that's clear as glass.


I think youre on the mark, mate.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> You see this is the kind of thing I'm talking about


His credentials are enough to warrant the hype of being the next big thing. Elite amateur, first class boxing skill and athleticism. Fast as a middleweighr, strong as a heavyweight. Im sorry if you cant see that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> His credentials are enough to warrant the hype of being the next big thing. Elite amateur, first class boxing skill and athleticism. Fast as a middleweighr, strong as a heavyweight. Im sorry if you cant see that


Yeah but why exagerrate and say he'll dominate Anthony Joshua or shit like that? I don't like assuming any cruiserweight is just going to go up and weight and dominate. Evander Holyfield didn't even really dominate at heavyweight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Usyk is the wrong color for him to support. Pretty sure that's clear as glass.


Na man, I actually think @MamaSaidKnockYouOut is mildly retarded.

He picked Khan against Canelo, that ain't racist that's just slow.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but why exagerrate and say he'll dominate Anthony Joshua or shit like that? I don't like assuming any cruiserweight is just going to go up and weight and dominate. Evander Holyfield didn't even really dominate at heavyweight.


Thing is Usyk did step up and gave up big weight against super heavies under pro rules in the WSB, including Medzhidov who 'beat' Joshua and Joyce who was robbed of gold at Rio, and completely schooled them.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> His credentials are enough to warrant the hype of being the next big thing. Elite amateur, first class boxing skill and athleticism. Fast as a middleweighr, strong as a heavyweight. Im sorry if you cant see that


I thought that was golovkin?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I thought that was golovkin?


Same shit different smell for you guys. Can't imagine what your motivations are though


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Usyk is the wrong color for him to support. Pretty sure that's clear as glass.


Nothing to do with color. Typical EE groupie playing the race card, grow up.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Na man, I actually think @MamaSaidKnockYouOut is mildly retarded.
> 
> He picked Khan against Canelo, that ain't racist that's just slow.


I picked Jacobs to beat your hero GGG and he did, handily.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :rofl this thread, Breazeale beating Usyk


Like so many on this board you're a casual brainwashed by EE hype, Breazeale would tear holes in Usyk.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Thing is Usyk did step up and gave up big weight against super heavies under pro rules in the WSB, including Medzhidov who 'beat' Joshua and Joyce who was robbed of gold at Rio, and completely schooled them.


Plus Nistor who stopped Joshua.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Thing is Usyk did step up and gave up big weight against super heavies under pro rules in the WSB, including Medzhidov who 'beat' Joshua and Joyce who was robbed of gold at Rio, and completely schooled them.


Since you fools love talking about the AMs so much like they're evidence of anything, go watch Hunter school Beterbiev at the London Olympics. Betwrbiev beat Usyk in the AMs so I guess Hunter is the next big thing! He'll destroy Joshua!

Some of us have been watching boxing long enough to know that a good amateur career does not necessarily translate to a good pro one. If it did Audley Harrison would be the GOAT.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but why exagerrate and say he'll dominate Anthony Joshua or shit like that? I don't like assuming any cruiserweight is just going to go up and weight and dominate. Evander Holyfield didn't even really dominate at heavyweight.


What did I tell you, these chumps actually think Usyk will move up to HW and dominate. Back in reality he gets put to sleep by guys like Whyte and Breazeale.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I thought that was golovkin?


Usyk has actually beaten super heavies at WBS for what it's worth.

He beat Junior Fa who beat Parker as an am.
He beat Magomedrasul who beat Joshua


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Usyk has actually beaten super heavies at WBS for what it's worth.
> 
> He beat Junior Fa who beat Parker as an am.
> He beat Magomedrasul who beat Joshua


Shawn Porter beat Usyk in the AMs. Doesn't mean shit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Shawn Porter beat Usyk in the AMs. Doesn't mean shit.


When Usyk was still a middleweight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> I picked Jacobs to beat your hero GGG and he did, handily.


:think pretty sure he lost.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Since you fools love talking about the AMs so much like they're evidence of anything, go watch Hunter school Beterbiev at the London Olympics. Betwrbiev beat Usyk in the AMs so I guess Hunter is the next big thing! He'll destroy Joshua!
> 
> Some of us have been watching boxing long enough to know that a good amateur career does not necessarily translate to a good pro one. If it did Audley Harrison would be the GOAT.


Does it hurt that these top Soviet ams are dominating the game? Usyk beat these super heavies under pro rules, he also beat Beterbiev


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Since you fools love talking about the AMs so much like they're evidence of anything, go watch Hunter school Beterbiev at the London Olympics. Betwrbiev beat Usyk in the AMs so I guess Hunter is the next big thing! He'll destroy Joshua!
> 
> Some of us have been watching boxing long enough to know that a good amateur career does not necessarily translate to a good pro one. If it did Audley Harrison would be the GOAT.


Ummm....



> In the heavyweight match, smiling and juking Hunter takes an early lead against Russia's Artur Beterbiev but then tires, his soft body essentially falling into Beterbiev's embrace for much of the third and final two-minute round. He's not boxing, he's hanging on to Beterbiev for dear life, at which point the Russian pops him in the nose, blood everywhere, and that is that. The fight ends in a 10-all tie, but Beterbiev wins on a points tiebreaker that Hunter doesn't even argue.
> 
> "He's the better man, he deserved it," says Hunter, shrugging, later adding: "I'm turning professional."
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2012/aug/01/sports/la-sp-oly-plaschke-20120802


Beterbiev actually lost both of his amateur bouts with Usyk, although the 2012 decision was contentious.

Also, do you think Audley was the GOAT amateur?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> I picked Jacobs to beat your hero GGG and he did, handily.


GGG is still undefeated quit crying about it.

Also you picked Walters over Lomachenko, damn you're dumb.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Nothing to do with color. Typical EE groupie playing the race card, grow up.


Why do only black posters get accused of this?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Nothing to do with color. Typical EE groupie playing the race card, grow up.


EE groupie? I like more American fighters than European fighters guy. You aren't foolin anyone based on your posting history.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> His credentials are enough to warrant the hype of being the next big thing. Elite amateur, first class boxing skill and athleticism. Fast as a middleweighr, strong as a heavyweight. Im sorry if you cant see that


How the fuck does someone get defense like that? Does he have unnatural reflexes, I.E is it a trait like power that youre just born with?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Why do only black posters get accused of this?


That's not true, Michigan Warrior too


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

And it's not an Eastern European 'love-in' it's a reality of an extremely efficient soviet amateur system finally producing results in the pro game which results in a large amount of them being at the top of the boxing world, theres just more elite soviet boxers than before


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Usyk is the real deal. Him and Lomachenko both are the real deal, hands down.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Usyk and Loma, unforgivable whiteness.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

nvs said:


> Usyk is the real deal. Him and Lomachenko both are the real deal, hands down.


What's great is that they're also really fun to watch. Refreshing.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Usyk and Loma, unforgivable whiteness.


Golovkin is Asian.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Brownies said:


> What's great is that they're also really fun to watch. Refreshing.


Blending offense and defence incredibly well and also seeking out the most challenging fights, they care about legacy over everything else and that's fantastic for fans


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkin is Asian.


Hence why I didn't mention him ;-)


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why do only black posters get accused of this?


Because you guys are transparent, thats why


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Because you guys are transparent, thats why


Maybe the transparency is y'all hyping up fighters that look like you to the extreme


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe the transparency is y'all hyping up fighters that look like you to the extreme


Y'all need to be more like me, I see beyond race and ethnicity.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Y'all need to be more like me, I see beyond race and ethnicity.





bballchump11 said:


> Maybe the transparency is y'all hyping up fighters that look like you to the extreme


Yeah, I'd love it if I looked like prime Roy Jones.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Y'all need to be more like me, I see beyond race and ethnicity.


I'll give you credit for that.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> EE groupie? I like more American fighters than European fighters guy. You aren't foolin anyone based on your posting history.


Pure projection on your part I'm afraid. When attempting to guage a fighters quality, skin color does not factor into the equation. What I look for is the truth, and if I see a guy looking beatable talked up like he's the next coming, I'm gonna discuss it.

Boxing fans let hype cloud their judgement far too easily. With Usyk I see a good fighter, but nothing close to what he's being made out to be. Talk of him moving up to HW, let alone winning a strap there is far too premature when he hasn't even proven himself at CW.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> How the fuck does someone get defense like that? Does he have unnatural reflexes, I.E is it a trait like power that youre just born with?


Reading and controlling a fight allows you to anticipate what your opponent is doing next, so it just looks like unnatural reflexes. Usyk and Lomachenko are both experts at using their hands to feel out distance and feint, they know what their opponent is going to do because they lead them there.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Pure projection on your part I'm afraid. When attempting to guage a fighters quality, skin color does not factor into the equation. What I look for is the truth, and if I see a guy looking beatable talked up like he's the next coming, I'm gonna discuss it.
> 
> Boxing fans let hype cloud their judgement far too easily. With Usyk I see a good fighter, but nothing close to what he's being made out to be. Talk of him moving up to HW, let alone winning a strap there is far too premature when he hasn't even proven himself at CW.


What do you see in Canelo and Lomachenko that you thought they'd lose to fucken Khan and Walters?


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What do you see in Canelo and Lomachenko that you thought they'd lose to fucken Khan and Walters?


Nicholas is a friend of mine, I knew as did many back home he wasn't right going into that fight but you gotta back your homeboy. Loma is the truth and woulda probably beaten him regardless, but still you gotta back your boy.

I never picked Khan with any certainty, certainly didn't put money on him. I knew he'd outbox Canelo nicely until if and when he got KO'd, which he did.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Nicholas is a friend of mine, I knew as did many back home he wasn't right going into that fight but you gotta back your homeboy. Loma is the truth and woulda probably beaten him regardless, but still you gotta back your boy.
> 
> I never picked Khan with any certainty, certainly didn't put money on him. I knew he'd outbox Canelo nicely until if and when he got KO'd, which he did.


Fair enough.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I've seen him once, last December, in a fight with a really awkward guy on the Hopkins/Smith under card. It would have been extremely difficult to look great against that opponent and Usyk didn't over whelm me.
> 
> But also has about a dozen pro fights, so I can't be too harsh.


Yeah Mchunu is fucking excellent world level though


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Would take time to adjust to HW's probably but no reason he cant be successful there. 

He's 6'3 and already around 210lbs on fight night as a cruiser. Basically around David Haye size as a Cruiser (and as a Heavy pre lay off). 

Needs to fight Gassiev before moving up though. One of the best matchups in boxing today.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Would take time to adjust to HW's probably but no reason he cant be successful there.
> 
> He's 6'3 and already around 210lbs on fight night as a cruiser. Basically around David Haye size as a Cruiser (and as a Heavy pre lay off).
> 
> Needs to fight Gassiev before moving up though. One of the best matchups in boxing today.


Good shout out. Yeah, I think stylistically it's the only fight at cruiserweight for Usyk. Tough as nails pressure fighter with p4p power. After that fight, Usyk should move up and clean out heavyweight. I'd love to see Usyk/Povetkin at heavyweight.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

One of the most dominating weigh-ins ever - Sanya just broke poor Hunter with that staggering double biceps pose


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> One of the most dominating weigh-ins ever - Sanya just broke poor Hunter with that staggering double biceps pose


:rofl No ****


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl No ****





dyna said:


> It's not gay when it's Usyk.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> One of the most dominating weigh-ins ever - Sanya just broke poor Hunter with that staggering double biceps pose


Why is Watson's annoying ass hovering in the background?

Is Hunter PBC?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is Hunter PBC?


I believe, he is.

Alas, he's not a patch on his late great father:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao this nucca weak


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Good shout out. Yeah, I think stylistically it's the only fight at cruiserweight for Usyk. Tough as nails pressure fighter with p4p power. After that fight, Usyk should move up and clean out heavyweight. I'd love to see Usyk/Povetkin at heavyweight.


:lol::rofl

Yall nuccas dont hype no more of these weak ass eastern europeans until they fight a real brotha. Im fucking done with yall


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Hopkins talking nutrition. What is this, miniature Golota vs miniature Bowe?


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Usyk has almost taken completely over. It looks like a wash now. Hopkins all like "He can get him", :lol:


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll be rooting for Hunter since I was a fan of his father and I'm not sold on Usyk, but he's gotta pick up the pace, throw punches with bad intentions and fight as if his life is on the line and go for broke right because he's falling behind.

I'm hoping for a sudden and unexpected KO in the late rounds from him, although it seems unlikely based on what I'm watching right now.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> I'll be rooting for Hunter since I was a fan of his father and I'm not sold on Usyk, but he's gotta pick up the pace, throw punches with bad intentions and fight as if his life is on the line and go for broke right because he's falling behind.
> 
> I'm hoping for a sudden and unexpected KO in the late rounds from him, although it seems unlikely based on what I'm watching right now.


You're done son, you're done. - Mills Lane


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> You're done son, you're done. - Mills Lane


Meh the fight is not over yet, but Hunter better start throwing more than arm punches otherwise he ain't winning.

Might as well go all out at this point, lets see what the remaining rounds will deliver.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

@thehook13 @Mexi-Box said this weak mutherfucker is going to heavyweight :rofl

Looks like shit. Andre Ward would beat this bum.

Wilder would make him shit himself with a jab


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Good work by the ref.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll give credit to the ref for not stepping in to stop it and allow Hunter to finish the fight, most refs would've probably done so so credit to Bill Clancy for giving him the benefit of the doubt and allowing him to hear the final bell.

As for Hunter he didn't fight with nearly enough urgency in the last third of the fight and it cost him, Usyk clearly deserved the win. But if he moves up to heavy I reckon he will be in trouble against the likes of Joshua and Wilder, I don't see him lasting the distance against the super heavyweights of the division.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Usyk is the real deal. Him and Lomachenko both are the real deal, hands down.


:franklin


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> I'll give credit to the ref for not stepping in to stop it and allow Hunter to finish the fight, most refs would've probably done so so credit to Bill Clancy for giving him the benefit of the doubt and allowing him to hear the final bell.
> 
> As for Hunter he didn't fight with nearly enough urgency in the last third of the fight and it cost him, Usyk clearly deserved the win. But if he moves up to heavy I reckon he will be in trouble against the likes of Joshua and Wilder, I don't see him lasting the distance against the super heavyweights of the division.


He cant punch. Hunter was dead eyed with his hands down and he couldnt finish and he had 10lbs on Hunter. No way is he surviving against a legit heavy

Another eurohype job. *sigh*


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He cant punch. Hunter was dead eyed with his hands down and he couldnt finish and he had 10lbs on Hunter. No way is he surviving against a legit heavy
> 
> Another eurohype job. *sigh*


I agree with you for once. Usyk is mediocre at best. Let's see if Loma keeps the slickness going tonight. I hope so. He's like a power punching FMJ. Maybe even Sweet Pea with a Euro-twist.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lolblackpeople


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> I agree with you for once. Usyk is mediocre at best. Let's see if Loma keeps the slickness going tonight. I hope so. He's like a power punching FMJ. Maybe even Sweet Pea with a Euro-twist.


Loma the truth.

Him and Kovalev the only eastern euros that could have fought in the 90's. The rest are lucky boxing isnt popular in America or theyd be driving cabs.

Imagine James Toney or Roy against Usyk. :rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk is good but way overhyped, a common theme with EE fighters these days. Eats right hands far too easily and Hunter has a good one. Hunter can find his range and land straight rights down the pipe at will. 50-50 fight but* I lean towards Hunter by KO.*


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

From what I saw, Chocolatito won that fight despite the KD. I however, did not watch every single round.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> From what I saw, Chocolatito won that fight despite the KD. I however, did not watch every single round.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Yes, but I only caught like the last four rounds.

Edit: He was dominating by then. I don't know what happened before.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> Yes, but I only caught like the last four rounds.


I'm referring to the fact that you're discussing Chocos last fight in a thread about Usyk being a hypejob.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm referring to the fact that you're discussing Chocos last fight in a thread about Usyk being a hypejob.


Oh, I've got a little of a buzz...sorry. Didn't mean to stray.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

OP has some decent points, but Jesus Christ he made a retarded pick


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Heretical statement.


A disappointing performance from Usyk.

One dimensional and very sloppy.

So many slaps, it made Calzaghe blush.

Fought and finished like a true champion though and Sanya's stamina is impressive (more than 900 punches).

Usyk clearly struggles with elusive fighters whom he can't slow down fast due to mediocre punching power that comes from his style.

Hunter jr has exceeded expectations - made Usyk look mortal and fought on even terms in the first half.

He's from that slick&weak school of american boxing - skilled and hard to pin down but isn't physically imposing and loses his effectiveness as the fight progresses/under severe pressure.

A tough opponent for someone like Briedis, unless the Deer manages to catch him with something big.

Iron vs Hunter jr as a preparation for the inevitable unification with Usyk would be nice.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Th boxing knowledge on this forum is so poor. At the end of a tough 12 round fight, a Cruiser throwing combinations is going to be fatigued and there isn't going to be much on the punches. Hunter is tough as well.
Look at how Medzidohv beat up Joshua, Usyk schooled him. Usyk has always been worse against smaller faster guys (Beterbiev, Nistor - who stopped Joshua in the amateurs, and now Hunter). The sooner Usyk moves up the better, as I've always said it's against the bigger guys he'll excel.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't talk boxing much anymore. I'm a lounge lizard. When I talk boxing, I'm serious, but I don't get excited about many fights anymore. DeLaHoya was the epitome of excitement. He's the most entertaining boxer since early Tyson.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Does anyone see a facial resemblance between the two combatants(Loma and Sosa)?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm referring to the fact that you're discussing Chocos last fight in a thread about Usyk being a hypejob.


Gonzales is so fast, sometimes you don't even see him enter & leave the ring!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Look at how Medzidohv beat up Joshua, Usyk schooled him.


What fight were you watching? It was close as hell between Joshua and Medzhidov, and most observers felt Joshua edged it, and that Medzhidov got a bit of a hometown decision. He sure as fuck didn't beat Joshua up, and Joshua was a 21 year old with about 30 fights under his belt.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Gonzales is so fast, sometimes you don't even see him enter & leave the ring!


You're right that's probably why HBO kept on going on about P4P #1


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Th boxing knowledge on this forum is so poor. At the end of a tough 12 round fight, a Cruiser throwing combinations is going to be fatigued and there isn't going to be much on the punches. Hunter is tough as well.
> Look at how Medzidohv beat up Joshua, Usyk schooled him. Usyk has always been worse against smaller faster guys (Beterbiev, Nistor - who stopped Joshua in the amateurs, and now Hunter). The sooner Usyk moves up the better, as I've always said it's against the bigger guys he'll excel.


:lol::rofl his punches were weaker in the 4st round than they were in the 12th largely because Hunter got tired. Other than that he looked like shit.

Please explain what you were impressed by with this performance.

Better yet, explain how those feather dusters, piss poor jab, and basic ear muff defense is going to serve him against guys who he doesmt outweight by 10lbs


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> What fight were you watching? It was close as hell between Joshua and Medzhidov, and most observers felt Joshua edged it, and that Medzhidov got a bit of a hometown decision. He sure as fuck didn't beat Joshua up, and Joshua was a 21 year old with about 30 fights under his belt.


Ill explain for him


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> What fight were you watching? It was close as hell between Joshua and Medzhidov, and most observers felt Joshua edged it, and that Medzhidov got a bit of a hometown decision. He sure as fuck didn't beat Joshua up, and Joshua was a 21 year old with about 30 fights under his belt.


I remember seeing Joshua getting rocked all over the place in the second round. He did well but he got beaten up. And Medzhidov clearly won the fight from an unbiased perspective.

Just watched it again, Medzhidov beat up Joshua worse than I remember and the scores were generous to Joshua.

I advise people to see for themselves and to ignore the hilariously biased commentators:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol::rofl his punches were weaker in the 4st round than they were in the 12th largely because Hunter got tired. Other than that he looked like shit.
> 
> Please explain what you were impressed by with this performance.
> 
> Better yet, explain how those feather dusters, piss poor jab, and basic ear muff defense is going to serve him against guys who he doesmt outweight by 10lbs


I thought Usyk looked poor. I also think Beterbiev beat him both times in the amateurs, and I also think Usyk with his movement will dominate against the heavyweights. No heavyweight is going to be shorter and faster than Usyk, no heavyweight is going to be able to move like Hunter and throw those sort of combinations against Usyk.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I remember seeing Joshua getting rocked all over the place in the second round. He did well but he got beaten up. And Medzhidov clearly won the fight from an unbiased perspective.


Totally disagree, and I never allow bias to cloud how I score a fight. The fight was close, they both landed some decent shots and the judges scored it to Medzhidov by one point.

Joshua clearly won round 1, and he won it by a bigger margin that the 8-5 score from the judges. Medzhidov won the second and hurt Joshua, but the standing count was a joke and he was never in serious trouble. In the final 30 seconds of the second round, Joshua came back well and landed some big shots himself, but for sure the second round was clearly Medzhidov's and it was by a bigger margin than the 9-6 score given.

The final round was wild and sloppy from two tired fighters, both landed some big shots, and it was close. Rewatching it, yeah I have Medzhidov winning it, but not by much, and it simply did not constitute him beating Joshua up. It was an easy first round for Joshua, a clear second round for Medzhidov and a tired looking third in which both men looked poorly conditioned to be honest.

But anyone who had never seen the fight and read your comment, would think it was a one sided fight in which Joshua took a drubbing.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> A disappointing performance from Usyk.
> 
> One dimensional and very sloppy.
> 
> ...


Well, he did adjust and ultimately he easily won most rounds.

Also did Usyk's trainer really give him any good advice during the rounds?
Didn't seem too good.

Luckily the biggers fighters in heavyweight don't have the style to truly trouble Usyk, unless he somehow can't take the power but with WSB in mind it shouldn't be a problem.
There's also slick and black Washington but he's gassed after 4 rounds anyway.

Shame there is no 15 round limit now, Usyk would probably benefit from it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Loma the truth.
> 
> Him and Kovalev the only eastern euros that could have fought in the 90's. The rest are lucky boxing isnt popular in America or theyd be driving cabs.
> 
> Imagine James Toney or Roy against Usyk. :rofl


Toney's flat feet would have been a major problem against Usyk.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Luckily the biggers fighters in heavyweight don't have the style to truly trouble Usyk, unless he somehow can't take the power but with WSB in mind it shouldn't be a problem.


Keep telling yourself it was Hunters style and not his mediocre jab, feather duster power and basic head movement ear muff defense.

Im sure Joshua, Wilder, and Klitschko are quaking.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Toney's flat feet would have been a major problem against Usyk.


:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Keep telling yourself it was Hunters style and not his mediocre jab, feather duster power and basic head movement ear muff defense.
> 
> Im sure Joshua, Wilder, and Klitschko are quaking.


:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol:


Land of michiganwarrior, where Toney was an elusive mover and countering movement was his bread and butter.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Also did Usyk's trainer really give him any good advice during the rounds?
> Didn't seem too good.


That's Russ Abner.

Wilder's cutman.

He obviously was trying to help Hunter.

Reverse racism at it's worst.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> That's Russ Abner.
> 
> Wilder's cutman.
> 
> ...


Just get Loma's dad in there already.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Just get Loma's dad in there already.


Too busy perfecting perfection.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Usyk should start to learn how to throw proper punches. Them arm punches are weak as fuck.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't think Hunter is receiving enough credit here, Usyk was not exposed whatsoever. He dealt with Hunter, a style he wasn't familiar with and the fight should have been stopped at the end too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Usyk vs Gassiev needs too happen asap, Usyk isnt beating Joshua/Wilder/Wlad/Ortiz/Povetkin/Fury anyone else maybe


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Usyk also looked bad against Fat Pedro, but he goes on to dominate Glowacki.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> That's Russ Abner.
> 
> Wilder's cutman.
> 
> ...


Wait - You mean Rus Anber, the guy who trained Lemieux?

He's with the Lomachenko team in Oxnard now, or just hired for this fight?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wait - You mean Rus Anber, the guy who trained Lemieux?
> 
> He's with the Lomachenko team in Oxnard now, or just hired for this fight?


Russ Abner, the guy who stopped training Lemieux after the Rubio loss.

He works as a cutman for many fighter, including Lomachenko, and also trains Usyk now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Good shout out. Yeah, I think stylistically it's the only fight at cruiserweight for Usyk. Tough as nails pressure fighter with p4p power. After that fight, Usyk should move up and clean out heavyweight. I'd love to see Usyk/Povetkin at heavyweight.


Clean Out heavyweight? You guys are over hyping him


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Clean Out heavyweight? You guys are over hyping him


Under statement of the year. Bellew murders him


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Under statement of the year. Bellew murders him


:lol:


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Usyk/Gassiev is one of the matches I want to see most now. Granted Gassiev isn't Hunter but I don't care. Still a match-up that intrigues me quite a bit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Under statement of the year. Bellew murders him


Yeah I was defending him at first in this thread, but the OP was right about the over rating of him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I was defending him at first in this thread, but the OP was right about the over rating of him.


You take that back B.

Otherwise I'll have to force you to watch Mayweather-Reggie Sanders and tell you what a prime Pacman would have done to him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Clean Out heavyweight? You guys are over hyping him


Usyk has been matched horrendously tough, but he's been winning. Heavyweight is a lot less talented.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> You take that back B.
> 
> Otherwise I'll have to force you to watch Mayweather-Reggie Sanders and tell you what a prime Pacman would have done to him.


:yep that's an underrated fight there for Mayweather. Very close one and probably why his dad was afraid of southpaws


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep that's an underrated fight there for Mayweather. Very close one and probably why his dad was afraid of southpaws


Not just his dad.acman


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

How would the Haye who beat Maccarinelli have done against Usyk? I see it as a genuine 50/50 fight.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure why people find it hard to believe Usyk would at least be competitive at HW.

In recent years we've seen Haye move up to win a belt and go 12 with prime Wlad, and Huck arguably beat Povetkin in his one bout at HW.

Huck came back to CW and got sparked by Glowacki, who was dominated by Usyk in his next fight.

Usyk has already proven he can hang with the heavies in the WSB, and the talent pool in the pros is still very shallow.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Second fight in a row where he's looked anything but great, there seems to be a GGG mentality with him that anytime he makes a mistake or gets punchedhe must be doing it on purpose. No, he has legit flaws, glaring ones at times

Hunters offence was so slow too


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> OP has some decent points, but Jesus Christ he made a retarded pick


I overestimated Hunter, it's not a pick I was confident enough to throw money down on but sometimes you need to go against the grain to spark debate.

What was made clear from Saturday night tho is Usuk would get torn apart by any real HW, and he looks far from unbeatable at CW. Hunter is tough but basic, and even he managed to nick 4/5 rounds.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Usyk needs more pop to his punches. Plain and simple.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Th boxing knowledge on this forum is so poor. At the end of a tough 12 round fight, a Cruiser throwing combinations is going to be fatigued and there isn't going to be much on the punches. Hunter is tough as well.
> Look at how Medzidohv beat up Joshua, Usyk schooled him. Usyk has always been worse against smaller faster guys (Beterbiev, Nistor - who stopped Joshua in the amateurs, and now Hunter). The sooner Usyk moves up the better, as I've always said it's against the bigger guys he'll excel.


Please stop talking about AMs in relation to professional boxing. Usyk get destroyed at HW, AJ would run thru him in a round or 2.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Not sure why people find it hard to believe Usyk would at least be competitive at HW.
> 
> In recent years we've seen Haye move up to win a belt and go 12 with prime Wlad, and Huck arguably beat Povetkin in his one bout at HW.
> 
> ...


I agree, I do think Usyk can be a player at heavyweight but it is a stretch to say he'd clean up there


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

nvs said:


> Usyk needs more pop to his punches. Plain and simple.


Still a developing fighter. Grrat potential


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What an awful prediction made in such an awful. Always satisfying to read when these types of thread are bumped though.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Still a developing fighter. Grrat potential


I think the problem might be that Usyk has started to believe his own hype, and thus has gotten a little lazy. (Both in the gym, and in the ring.)

It's really hard to find actual faults with the guy. However, it seems to me that when he moves to the side or at odd angles, (which is is incredibly good at doing) he then throws punches without perfect foot placement and support. (& I do expect perfection from my Gods. :smile )

Granted, this could be a conscious choice: Speed over power, (and don't worry about those fans that only want to see KO's) but it would serve him well to learn how to fully plant in such situations. At least have both options.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Usyk is good. Maybe we need to look at him more as a prospect. He needs to fight more and develop his game for the pros. Get in the gym and work on fighting and punching more like a pro. Lomachenko, Spence and Ward all sit down much more now since their debuts and adjusted


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Usyk is good. Maybe we need to look at him more as a prospect. He needs to fight more and develop his game for the pros. Get in the gym and work on fighting and punching more like a pro. Lomachenko, Spence and Ward all sit down much more now since their debuts and adjusted


He's always had a bad habit of being inconsistent with punching technique and will sometimes slap a bit with the right hook and push with his left cross. In camp you can see Russ Anber trying to fix this and get him to turn the punch over with his shoulder with the left cross. His body also looked softer in this fight. He can throw solid power shot with better technique when he's really looking to hurt but the quality of his punches is inconsistent.

Put him in there with some one remotely conventional instead of awkward slippery guys and much of the criticism about how he looked will disappear. Vlasov is worthy of a top CW with what he's done as of late and i think he'd make for an entertaining fight against Usyk.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Please stop talking about AMs in relation to professional boxing. Usyk get destroyed at HW, AJ would run thru him in a round or 2.


Some people consider WSB professional boxing. I guarantee Usyk would beat Joshua, Joshua wouldn't be able to land a glove on him.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm surprised that Usyk only put on 8 lbs after the weigh in, clearly he won't be a big heavyweight, as he seems to be making the Cruiserweight limit pretty easy.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Some people consider WSB professional boxing. I guarantee Usyk would beat Joshua, Joshua wouldn't be able to land a glove on him.


Lol do you actually believe this shit... Joshua has quicker hands than Hunter and hits about 5x as hard, one straight right thru that sloppy defense and that's all she wrote. Whyte and Breazeale would push Usyks shit in nevermind AJ.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That was one slippery, unorthodox opponent tbf. Usyk started slow but after the 4th round it was all Usyk. 

A polished performance and an early KO would have been better statement to make but I think against better trained opposition his true colours will show. He has such an arsenal of tools to work with, the commentators did a good job showing the stats, how vastly different his strategies can be against opponents.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Lol do you actually believe this shit... Joshua has quicker hands than Hunter and hits about 5x as hard, one straight right thru that sloppy defense and that's all she wrote. Whyte and Breazeale would push Usyks shit in nevermind AJ.


Absolutely, I'll take a ban bet when the fight happens.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That was one slippery, unorthodox opponent tbf. Usyk started slow but after the 4th round it was all Usyk.
> 
> A polished performance and an early KO would have been better statement to make but I think against better trained opposition his true colours will show. He has such an arsenal of tools to work with, the commentators did a good job showing the stats, how vastly different his strategies can be against opponents.


Never heard this excuse before for any fighter... 'wait til he's in against bigger and better opposition, that's when he will excel!'

No that's when he will get KTFO


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> nick 4/5 rounds.


You're just biased, Hunter won 3 rounds.
Not 4/5.

That's just misleading.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Never heard this excuse before for any fighter... 'wait til he's in against bigger and better opposition, that's when he will excel!'
> 
> No that's when he will get KTFO


 Hunters technique was garbage but good enough to not get KO'd. Although he nearly did get stopped. Slippery fighter would make anyone look bad. Put Usyk in with tacticians and proper techniques you will see his strengths shine.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> You're just biased, Hunter won 3 rounds.
> Not 4/5.
> 
> That's just misleading.


I had 2 rounds


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> You're just biased, Hunter won 3 rounds.
> Not 4/5.
> 
> That's just misleading.


He won at least 4. Stop trying to pump your scrub


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I had 2 rounds


:lol:

Hook changed his avatar to Usyk, that means he's getting rocked in his next fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He won at least 4. Stop trying to pump your scrub


Next you'll be claiming you could arguably have it a draw for Hunter.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Never heard this excuse before for any fighter... 'wait til he's in against bigger and better opposition, that's when he will excel!'
> 
> No that's when he will get KTFO


When Usyk start coming at Joshua with those baby slaps


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He won at least 4. Stop trying to pump your scrub


Lol. Come on man, was "taking punches to the face" part of your scoring criteria?

I gave Hunter 3 rounds, 2 were clear but that's about it.

He got his shit pushed in bro, big time!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol. Come on man, was "taking punches to the face" part of your scoring criteria?
> 
> I gave Hunter 3 rounds, 2 were clear but that's about it.
> 
> He got his shit pushed in bro, big time!


Those punches werent landing. Hopkins pointed it out to the HBO crew who were trying to fellate Usyk for missing punches. I don't count missed punches no matter how much the crowd ooo's and ahhh's. Hell Hunter was gassed out with his hands down still rubber necking the scrub. :lol:

Keep pumping your boy up, it's only going to end badly. Pretty soon y'all gonna be like Golovkin won 9 rounds, Usyk won 11-2

:franklin


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Heard an odd comparison on the HBO podcast today. One of the hosts likened Usyk to Tyson Fury:

*Host 1*:_ "I don't know how much to chalk up to the opponents when saying this, but Usyk looks kind of clumsy at times, he's not a graceful, fluid fighter. To go, maybe what people might think is a little too far, there are moments when he looks a little like a Cruiserweight Tyson Fury. 
_
*Host 2*_: Whuff!?
_
*Host 1*_: Which...er...I mean...look, Tyson Fury's a very good fighter. He beat Wladamir Klitschko for the heavyweight titles so it's not meant as an insult but _[Usyk's]_ kind of oafish and clumsy and, you know, on a slightly smaller scale. Usyk has that same sort of awkward lack of fluidity sometimes. He's not really outclassing his opponents as much as beating them by being awkwardly effective and just physically stronger than them._​
I don't agree that Usyk is comparable to Fury, I think he's much more skilled, but I think the point about Usyk having an "awkward lack of fluidity" was an interesting and valid point. Thought I'd bring it up here as the discussion in this thread is also about Usyk's potential campaign at HW so it seemed relevant. Also worth mentioning that the hosts had this to say about Usyk's match-making so far:

*Host 2*:_ I think it's a bit unfortunate Usyk has been up against a couple of cutie pies the first two times up, I'd like to see him some more. I don't think there's too many fleet-footed, defensive-minded, fast-handed Cruiserweights around. _[laughs] _He might have got rid of all of those and we might see him in more fan friendly fights from now on._​


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Those punches werent landing. Hopkins pointed it out to the HBO crew who were trying to fellate Usyk for missing punches. I don't count missed punches no matter how much the crowd ooo's and ahhh's. Hell Hunter was gassed out with his hands down still rubber necking the scrub. :lol:


I have to rewatch the fight to agree or disagree with this, but in general:

Commentators never seem to see or understand head slips. The most blatant example in recent memory was Canelo vs Lara. Some of these "yapping mouths with tuxedos" really should get some training on the subject they pretend to know about.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I have to rewatch the fight to agree or disagree with this, but in general:
> 
> Commentators never seem to see or understand head slips. The most blatant example in recent memory was Canelo vs Lara. Some of these "yapping mouths with tuxedos" really should get some training on the subject they pretend to know about.


Were you the one that posted that gif of Canelo clearly rolling with a punch that everyone else argued was a clean direct hit?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Were you the one that posted that gif of Canelo clearly rolling with a punch that everyone else argued was a clean direct hit?


IIRC, I re-posted one of them, after someone else posted it claiming it showed Lara landing !

Canelo has extraordinary head movement. Possibly the best in the sport, above 130 lbs.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I finally saw the fight. Usyk didn't look invincible like he did in the Glowacki fight, but fucking hell, he dominated Hunter. What the fuck else could anyone ask for? This is only Usyk's 12th professional fight too. 

I could only give Hunter 2 or 3 rounds AT MOST. Anything more than 3 rounds to Hunter is crazy from what I saw. 

Usyk should fight Briedis or Gassiev and then move right up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I'm surprised that Usyk only put on 8 lbs after the weigh in, clearly he won't be a big heavyweight, as he seems to be making the Cruiserweight limit pretty easy.


I think they said he put on 10 lbs.

I remember seeing Usyk wearing one of those sweatsuits in training camp, so I'm assuming he does have to drain some to make weight. Either Hunter is a small cruiserweight or Usyk just has a massive frame because he was way, way bigger than Hunter. I don't think Usyk is a gigantic cruiserweight like Kudryashov, though.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think they said he put on 10 lbs.
> 
> I remember seeing Usyk wearing one of those sweatsuits in training camp, so I'm assuming he does have to drain some to make weight. Either Hunter is a small cruiserweight or Usyk just has a massive frame because he was way, way bigger than Hunter. I don't think Usyk is a gigantic cruiserweight like Kudryashov, though.


Usyk weighed in at 199.5lbs and Hunter weighed in at 198lbs.

When the stepped on HBO's unofficial scale(probably with more clothing on) Usyk weighed 207lbs and Hunter weighed 197.5lbs

So clearly Hunter is a small Cruiser.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Usyk weighed in at 199.5lbs and Hunter weighed in at 198lbs.
> 
> When the stepped on HBO's unofficial scale(probably with more clothing on) Usyk weighed 207lbs and Hunter weighed 197.5lbs
> 
> So clearly Hunter is a small Cruiser.


I guess I must've missed Hunter's weight. Yeah, Hunter is small then.


----------

